# Reformed Church in Jacksonville, FL?



## xirtam (May 27, 2013)

Does anyone know of a good local church in the area of Jacksonville, Florida? 

In Christ,


----------



## Tyrese (May 27, 2013)

xirtam said:


> Does anyone know of a good local church in the area of Jacksonville, Florida?
> 
> In Christ,



http://stat.pcanet.org/ac/directory/directory.cfm Looks like there's a lot of PCA churches in Jacksonville. I'm not sure if any of them are good though.


----------



## Edward (May 27, 2013)

Last time I looked, Ortega Presbyterian looked like a good bet. (PCA)

Ortega Presbyterian Church - Home

But since Jacksonville is the largest city (although not the largest metropolitan area) in the Southeast, it might help to know what part of the city. Or at least which side of the river. Ortega would make sense from the Riverside area, through Ortega, to the Naval Air Station. If you need something near the beaches/Mayport, or on the other side of the river, or down south, I'll dig some more.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 28, 2013)

David Burke is the pastor at Ortega Pres. He's a wonderful man of God and the're a solid confessional church. If you were looking for a Reformed Baptist Church (and by your signature I don't think you are) but I would recommend Sovereign Grace Baptist Church. Shane Waters is the pastor and he's a very close friend of mine. They have a great fellowship.


----------



## xirtam (May 28, 2013)

Thank you, Gentlemen. I'll let you know more if I hear anything else, but I believe that these suggestions are helpful.


----------



## kceaster (May 29, 2013)

Brian,

I live in Jacksonville and I could recommend a few churches. Ortega has already been mentioned. There is Covenant OPC a little south of Jacksonville. And I am a ruling elder at Westminster PCA. You can find us on sermon audio by typing in wpcajax. Let me know if you have questions by sending me a personal note.

Blessings,

KC


----------



## xirtam (May 29, 2013)

kceaster said:


> Brian,
> 
> I live in Jacksonville and I could recommend a few churches. Ortega has already been mentioned. There is Covenant OPC a little south of Jacksonville. And I am a ruling elder at Westminster PCA. You can find us on sermon audio by typing in wpcajax. Let me know if you have questions by sending me a personal note.
> 
> ...




Thank you, Sir. This is not actually for me. I know someone looking, but I have passed on the information. You guys are very helpful.


In Christ,


----------

